# Diabetes Care in Mexico



## jepsie.2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been looking on here for a while now trying to find as much as possible on diabetes care in Mexico. I'm not having much luck. Anyone out there that uses the full time monitoring system/pump? Where do you get supplies? Are they available? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are many diabetics in Mexico and I am sure that you will have no trouble finding the supplies you need. You might use Google and search, in Spanish, to find suppliers in the major cities. You could also search the websites of Farmacia Guadalajara, Farmacia Similares, etc.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

If you are using an insulin pump, those are not as common in Mexico so check availability. You shouldn't have problems finding other types of insulin SQ or oral medications. Combination oral medications might also be hard to find.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I forgot the monitoring equipment. You know that the strips are unique to the glucometer you are using. Bring an ample supply of strips so you don't have to buy another glucometer in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK; here is just my first return from Google:

Bomba de insulina - QuimiNet.com
www.quiminet.com/.../*bomba-de-insulina*-400312868...Translate this page
PROVEEDORES de Bomba de insulina, COMPRADORES, Información Comercial, ... de Insulina en *Guadalajara, Jalisco* . México. Tenemos cobertura: Mexico.
Cuanto cuesta la bomba de insulina en mexico? - Yahoo! Respuestas
https://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid...Translate this page
*Cuesta alrededor de USD$ 5,000*. Este precio puede variar, ya que se pueden encontrar planes de pago o bombas de segunda mano. Además hay que tener ...
Insulina México - Salud y Belleza México - Compra - Venta
Anuncios gratis en México, anuncios clasificados en México (Compra - Venta en México, Motor en México, Viviendas - Locales en México, Comunidad en México,...) › Compra - Venta › Salud y BellezaTranslate this page
*REMATO BOMBA DE INSULINA MEDTRONIC MINIMED MODELO MMT-523NAS .... ROSSY BOUTIQUE GUADALAJARA (rossyboutique.com)* Dist.
Bombas de Insulina | Diabetes Guadalajara
*Bombas de Insulina | Diabetes Guadalajara*Translate this page
La terapia con la bomba para insulina es el tratamiento que más asemeja a la acción de un páncreas saludable. Las microinfusoras (bombas) para insulina ...
Bomba de Insulina | Enfermeras en Guadalajara
enfermerasenguadalajara.ibizmexico.com/.../bomba-d...Translate this page
Aug 1, 2013 - Desde los comienzos de la terapia con insulina se intenta sustituir la función de las células beta con una aproximación lo más ajustada posible ...


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Jepsie didn't mention the brand of pump he uses. He would be very disappointed if he got there and couldn't find supplies for the one he uses


----------



## jepsie.2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info! My pump is Medtronic by the way. RVGRINGO- I can't read spanish, is there a site that translates your info?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

The only useful info there is the website DiabetesGuadalajara.com. They have an e-mail and a phone number listed there at the bottom. Perhaps you could call them or e-mail them. I am sure someone there knows English


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

jepsie.2000 said:


> Thanks for the info! My pump is Medtronic by the way. RVGRINGO- I can't read spanish, is there a site that translates your info?


Note that most of those websites have the option to *translate this page*.

If you are thinking of moving to Mexico, it is time to start learning Spanish. I suggest an hour each day on duolingo.com for excellent, free, interactive study. I assume that your computer has speakers and a microphone; if not, you will need to add them.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Doing a search on Medtronic and ‘bomba de insulina’ restricted to Mexico, I find results suggesting that it seems to have been starting to creep into the market here last year. Also lots of hits on Mercadolibre (Mexico’s local online marketplace, more active here than eBay).


----------



## jepsie.2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks so much to all that responded! Better get studying my Spanish!


----------



## drope (May 1, 2014)

My diabetes is type2 and not as severe as yours. I control with diet and Metformina[readily available].
My meter is a Bayer which you can get here as well as the strips


----------

